

Ask HN: I created something cool-- how do I get the word out? - matthodan

I don't have any particularly well-connected blogger/twitter/other media friends and I don't have a budget to spend on advertising.  I've posted a link on HN, although it didn't get much attention.  Maybe I'm wrong, maybe what I made isn't that cool... this is certainly a possibility. (I tend to find odd things interesting.)  But, the question remains-- how do you get the word out?<p>What's the cool thing?  It's a Facebook app called Nearby Friends that plots Facebook Check-Ins on a Google Map.  (shameless plug)<p>http://apps.facebook.com/nearbyfriends
======
limedaring
Heh, neat, looks like something @shazow and I made for Twitter geolocated
tweets: <http://tweography.com>

That said — forming a network on Twitter isn't that hard. Start posting things
that are interesting, and follow relevant accounts. Build your account up
enough, acquire followers, and that can be step one to getting the word out.

There must also be tons of websites devoted to FB apps:
[http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8...](http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=facebook+apps)
\- Submit to any directory sites, as comments under relevant articles, etc.

Simply relying on word of mouth isn't going to work — you got to hustle and
get the word out yourself. Also, success isn't overnight, nor guaranteed.

